# [Touchdroid Official Thread - Will get updated]



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Rootzwiki and All fans and Supporters:

Touchdroid is glad to bring you the first and only working FULL TOUCHSCREEN SUPPORT! SPECIAL THANKS GO TO FLEMMARD ON THE TEAM! FOR LONG HARD WORK!

This has turned into a large group effort over at irc.freenode.net #touchdroid and our private members. I am very glad to see things going well. And, I want to thank everyone involved.

-1st rule is no ETA's!
There is no ETA. There never will be. So, do not ask. Why? Because we have no idea ourselves.*

-Will we give status updates?
No. We have no plans to give public status updates until something is wroth saying and/or showing. If we do it will be on via RootzWiki. I may also give occasional updates via twitter @rhcp011235 and @HPTouchDroid

-What doesn't work?
Everything except basic booting + working touchscreen which was #1 and we got full 10 finger touchscreen.

Please keep this thread clean. It will be moderated and dealt with accordingly.

NEW CLEAR VIDEO: Thanks to fnj

VIDEO:*http://team-touchdroid.com/






Special Thanks and Credits: fnj00 for hosting and his amazing video talent and editing  , Flemmard for his amazing touchscreen work,


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

sweet! Now don't take the as an eta question, but what are the next obstacles, like whats working and what's not at this time?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

I can hardly wait to do a 10 finger gesture ;-)


----------



## cbishop (Sep 2, 2011)

altimax98- see above, copied here

"-What doesn't work?
Everything except basic booting + working touchscreen which was #1 and we got full 10 finger touchscreen.

Please keep this thread clean. It will be moderated and dealt with accordingly.

NEW CLEAR VIDEO: Thanks to fnj"


----------



## lmbebo (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi

I'm sure you guys have this internally, but I'm wondering if someone created a wiki page or something where you guys mapped out milestones. First was multi boot, second was multi-touch on the screen, next will be the wifi driver, etc.

I believe the idroid project has something similar and it'll give people an idea of whats being worked on, whats working, etc.

Just a thought.

Love the work. Good luck!


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Why is there no mention of the original writers of this code? Jonpry and Green from the CM team deserve credit.


----------



## The_Truth (Sep 6, 2011)

Not wanting to put a dampener on things, but there should be considerable credit given also to green-- and jonpry, for their work at CyanogenMod in getting the touchscreen working for single touches.

What is unfortunately omitted from this was that their work was essential to this development by Flemmard.

Credit where credit is due


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

hey rhcp--

I'm sure you forgot to mention that original code from the CM team (green-- and jonpry) was um, discovered in pastebin and used to make this demo.

Please correct asap.

ft


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Why is there no mention of the original writers of this code? Jonpry and Green from the CM team deserve credit.


*[snip]*

CM team rocks.

*Mod Edit: That was unnecessary*


----------



## dreed75 (Aug 25, 2011)

x.v_ said:


> *[snip]*
> 
> CM team rocks.
> 
> *Mod Edit: That was unnecessary*


yes they do. touchdroid and them collectively rock also.


----------



## SaveU (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for this video.

We will all be watching in the comming weeks.

I am confused tho, who figured out the drivers? Is another team trying to take credit for your work?

Or is it just a missunderstanding on a joint effort?

Regardless......GO TEAM GO.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

SaveU said:


> Thanks for this video.
> 
> We will all be watching in the comming weeks.
> 
> ...


Not 100% sure, but it's sounding like code was stolen from CM team from what I have read.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Not 100% sure, but it's sounding like code was stolen from CM team from what I have read.


As far as I understand it.. CM team (green, etc) got single touch working, someone saw the code on pastebin, took it, figured out multi touch, then presented the video and didn't give credit to CM team. At least thats what TWITTER is saying.. NOT ME. so dont flame  I'm just happy to see you guys still chugging away.. nice job,


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> As far as I understand it.. CM team (green, etc) got single touch working, someone saw the code on pastebin, took it, figured out multi touch, then presented the video and didn't give credit to CM team. At least thats what TWITTER is saying.. NOT ME. so dont flame  I'm just happy to see you guys still chugging away.. nice job,


Yeah something isn't right. I will not accuse anymore people of kanging but this needs to be resolved


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Folks, some people are looking into this (and have been ever since within a couple minutes of dalingrin's post). They're making sure they have all the facts straight before doing anything. If you would like to contribute additional feedback on this, please utilize the Report mechanism on any post that you'd like to provide additional feedback on.

We appreciate you all keeping comments professional and appropriate (you've all done well so far).


----------



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

I love CM and all but seems any time something is done some how it was stolen from CM. seems CM needs credit for everything now a days. I hope google credits them when they release firmware too!

Who knows, maybe it was kanged but tired of hearing everyone is kanging from them, keep ur code private then til your done.

Or they put it there so someone could finish bc they couldnt but want there basic credit now and credit to the discovery of multi touch too.

Slayher did it right with his tbolt ril code, but seems no one else in cm can do the same. didnt release til he felt it was done and no one could take credit for it.


----------



## Nemesis02 (Sep 7, 2011)

Honestly, if Touchdroid were to be the first to come out with a ROM for HP Touchpad, I'd wait till CM came out cause too much sneaky, deceptive stuff going on for me to trust them with the information on my Touchpad.

Thanks for all your hard work CM team.


----------



## RafficaX (Jun 10, 2011)

With the high bounty CM guys should be smarter and not release any code or make a video showing what they accomplished. shouldnt have to but gonna be shady people bc of the money.


----------



## corona (Sep 4, 2011)

I have an even better idea! Why don't both teams WORK TOGETHER, and then they can split the bounty 50/50 and we get our Android on TP even faster!! Everybody wins!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's the best idea. Stop talking about it till we have facts.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

^ lol... i agree, sadly its the internetz


----------



## jmhalder (Sep 3, 2011)

a few days ago, one of the people in the #touchdroid freenode irc channel got someone from Cypress to send them source to a android touchscreen driver that would support the touchpad, not someone from the CM team, I'm not clear who is part of the CM team for the Touchpad (besides dalingrin), but Jonpry, rhcp, flemmard and the rest of the crew on the #touchdroid channel have made alot of progress. I'm guessing that this is slightly modified Cypress driver source, so if anyone made a breakthrough, it would have been done sooner or later by the other party. Since there hasn't been a real outcry from any dev. I would just assume that at most a 'mention' of help from anybody was overlooked at most, and that nobody stole anything. The people that frequent these forums should quit trolling here, and just read the #touchdroid channel (for god's sake please don't post on there)


----------



## L33t Masta (Sep 7, 2011)

Basically from what the CM team has been saying is that someone took their code and modified it. Hell, Flemmard confirmed that in the #CMTouchPad room this morning and said he was going to share it with them.


----------



## bobd (Sep 7, 2011)

"2011-09-06 23:09:53 rhcp[linux]: I have no idea where anything came from. I am the project head. team leader. I heard it PART came from a ANONYMOUS pastebin"

Kinda hard to believe that these guys were the ones who made this happen, when their "projectheadteamleader" has no idea wtf is going on.


----------



## L33t Masta (Sep 7, 2011)

I believe the same thing. All RHCP was doing last night was making dual boot logos for a system that isn't even finished. I highly doubt that this is TouchDroid work.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

How about instead of arguing and fighting about who did what you just support these teams in their efforts to bring us android, something we all want! Speaking as a developer (sortof) I can tell you that the only thing that made me want to give it up sometimes was all the bickering and fighting among users and developers. someone would make something and in an instant everyone turns into 3 year olds fighting over a toy. If you ever want to see android on the touchpad, i think it's best to support everyone who is actually advancing that cause, regardless of where you think they got their source code to modify.

I agree that it's important to give credit where it's due, but it's also important to have all the facts before you start flaming someone who is putting considerable time and effort into something that will help the community as a whole. You can't just believe everything you read on twitter these days guys.

In short: Grow UP!!


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

Slywalker, I think that some of the people deep down want to know who actually gets the credit because touchdroid is again asking for donations. They are kind of going about this in such a way that it seems they are looking to become famous or gain some money out of something they possibly didn't do themselves. Which IS a big deal. It is unfortunate that it has come to something so small and I wish they could just work together, but for now this is how it is. I hope for a release from either side, but if I am going to put my trust in any "team" to do the right, ethical things with my money it would the CM. Regardless, after all this is done and android is ported, think of the opportunities that would be open to them - being able to put that they worked on such a huge project on a resume would be killer.


----------



## L33t Masta (Sep 7, 2011)

sonofskywalker3 said:


> How about instead of arguing and fighting about who did what you just support these teams in their efforts to bring us android, something we all want! Speaking as a developer (sortof) I can tell you that the only thing that made me want to give it up sometimes was all the bickering and fighting among users and developers. someone would make something and in an instant everyone turns into 3 year olds fighting over a toy. If you ever want to see android on the touchpad, i think it's best to support everyone who is actually advancing that cause, regardless of where you think they got their source code to modify.
> 
> I agree that it's important to give credit where it's due, but it's also important to have all the facts before you start flaming someone who is putting considerable time and effort into something that will help the community as a whole. You can't just believe everything you read on twitter these days guys.
> 
> In short: Grow UP!!


Here's the thing. So far RHCP has come up with NOTHING. He's basically just there leeching off the people in the TouchDroid team who are actually developing this stuff. All he's doing is playing in MS Paint. Also dalingrin even confirmed it on his twitter:

https://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/status/111188351733870594

And

https://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/status/111209349136908289


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

sonofskywalker3 said:


> How about instead of arguing and fighting about who did what you just support these teams in their efforts to bring us android, something we all want! Speaking as a developer (sortof) I can tell you that the only thing that made me want to give it up sometimes was all the bickering and fighting among users and developers. someone would make something and in an instant everyone turns into 3 year olds fighting over a toy. If you ever want to see android on the touchpad, i think it's best to support everyone who is actually advancing that cause, regardless of where you think they got their source code to modify.
> 
> I agree that it's important to give credit where it's due, but it's also important to have all the facts before you start flaming someone who is putting considerable time and effort into something that will help the community as a whole. You can't just believe everything you read on twitter these days guys.
> 
> In short: Grow UP!!


I agree. There really is no point flaming each other bc everyone working on this is doing so in their spare time and own will. Even leading is nt easy so don't flame rhcp for doing what he does. Just appreciate each and everyone that poured effort into this project. Thank you rhcp, jonpry, flemmard, green, and everyone else involved, for your work. Please forgive the people who are flaming. Some people just can't keep their opinions to themselves. Looking forward to what's coming next..:smile3:


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Team_eP said:


> Slywalker, I think that some of the people deep down want to know who actually gets the credit because touchdroid is again asking for donations. They are kind of going about this in such a way that it seems they are looking to become famous or gain some money out of something they possibly didn't do themselves. Which IS a big deal. It is unfortunate that it has come to something so small and I wish they could just work together, but for now this is how it is. I hope for a release from either side, but if I am going to put my trust in any "team" to do the right, ethical things with my money it would the CM. Regardless, after all this is done and android is ported, think of the opportunities that would be open to them - being able to put that they worked on such a huge project on a resume would be killer.


Thank you for this eloquent and well written rebuttal. It is a good point you bring up, but as I never donate to a work in progress (too many people have taken the money and run) I hadn't really considered that.



L33t Masta said:


> Here's the thing. So far RHCP has come up with NOTHING. He's basically just there leeching off the people in the TouchDroid team who are actually developing this stuff. All he's doing is playing in MS Paint. Also dalingrin even confirmed it on his twitter:
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin/sta...88351733870594
> 
> ...


Not saying he's lying, but why does dalingrin saying it make it true? Team Touchdroid has their own story (which may sound fishy, but again just saying something doesn't make it true) I could just as easily tweet that dalingrin stole the source from me, but since I don't have a reputation no one would believe me. I'm just going to need some proof before I believe what anyone says, no matter who. Well, except Adrynalyn.... I trust him.


----------



## L33t Masta (Sep 7, 2011)

Why would the CM team lie? They've been around for a long time and have a great reputation. On the other hand RHCP has a terrible reputation which is why so many refused to work with him.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

"L33t Masta said:


> Why would the CM team lie? They've been around for a long time and have a great reputation. On the other hand RHCP has a terrible reputation which is why so many refused to work with him.


Apparently the source for the touchscreen driver that touchdroid is using is completely different from what was found on Pastebin. So how about everyone shutup until all is said and done and source can actually be compared instead of preemptively pointing fingers.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

L33t Masta said:


> Why would the CM team lie? They've been around for a long time and have a great reputation. On the other hand RHCP has a terrible reputation which is why so many refused to work with him.


Not saying they're lying, might just be assuming that Touchdroid "stole" their code without allowing for the possibility of them getting it from another source, like they claim.



times_infinity said:


> Apparently the source for the touchscreen driver that touchdroid is using is completely different from what was found on Pastebin. So how about everyone shutup until all is said and done and source can actually be compared instead of preemptively pointing fingers.


Not saying if this is true or not because again, there's no proof either way, just hearsay and claims, but just remember, there's two sides to every story.


----------



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

Whats a *SECRET* CM Code is doing on a Pastebin? If it was that secret who pasted it ?

Smells like a fishmart in here...


----------



## BatNode (Sep 7, 2011)

I just happen to have a GIANT "private" chat log from the #TouchDroid dev team channel that basically has RHCP asking someone to make the CM code work but then make it look like it's not their code. RHCP knowingly stole their code and wanted to hide it and claim it for his own.


----------



## L33t Masta (Sep 7, 2011)

Right now the big chatlog that's making the rounds is this one:

http://pastebin.com/wsqzXVGt


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

BatNode said:


> I just happen to have a GIANT "private" chat log from the #TouchDroid dev team channel that basically has RHCP asking someone to make the CM code work but then make it look like it's not their code. RHCP knowingly stole their code and wanted to hide it and claim it for his own.


Can we see the transcript???


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

L33t Masta said:


> Right now the big chatlog that's making the rounds is this one:
> 
> http://pastebin.com/wsqzXVGt


... well... can't get anymore obvious. some apologies need to be made.


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea after reading the log, even if TouchDroid gets a release first, I won't install it til CM comes out. For all we know they will put something in their release that tracks our personal information and stuff. Shady group of people. RHCP should learn from this.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

*~Snip~*

[09/06/2011 -:- 05:02:53 PM] rhcp[linux]: jbruchon, ?
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:03:02 PM] jbruchon: So I heard you guys did it.
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:03:11 PM] rhcp[linux]: yea its on every major tech blog
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:03:16 PM] rhcp[linux]: Flemmard, is the man
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:03:17 PM] rhcp[linux]: 
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:03:24 PM] rhcp[linux]: now CM wants to get their hands into it
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:03:27 PM] rhcp[linux]: first we suck balls
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:03:27 PM] rhcp[linux]: be
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:03:29 PM] rhcp[linux]: **** off
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:03:32 PM] rhcp[linux]: now tables have turned
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:04:20 PM] jbruchon: I hate how ego gets in the way of progress.
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:04:45 PM] rhcp[linux]: no ego
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:04:49 PM] rhcp[linux]: ive asked if we can join
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:04:54 PM] rhcp[linux]: and ill disloved this chan
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:04:55 PM] rhcp[linux]: 100%
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:04:59 PM] jbruchon: I meant Cyanogen.
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:05:03 PM] rhcp[linux]: kmobs bassically said ****off
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:05:05 PM] rhcp[linux]: of course
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:05:08 PM] rhcp[linux]: are you brain dead? 
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:05:13 PM] rhcp[linux]: hes working for samsung
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:05:15 PM] rhcp[linux]: duh
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:05:23 PM] rhcp[linux]: we smack him. its kinda big for him
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:05:23 PM] jbruchon: Why is that relevant?
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:05:24 PM] rhcp[linux]: 
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:05:33 PM] rhcp[linux]: hes supposed to be mr super hacker
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:05:41 PM] jbruchon: Oh.
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:05:49 PM] jbruchon: Well, good for him.
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:06:13 PM] jbruchon: Clearly he isn't as super as he thinks if his digital penis size is the most important thing to him
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:06:39 PM] rhcp[linux]: corect
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:06:46 PM] rhcp[linux]: im giving daliaran a pm
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:06:49 PM] rhcp[linux]: he can eithe take it
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:06:54 PM] rhcp[linux]: or im going to put the ban hammer down
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:07:02 PM] rhcp[linux]: part of this. did come from a ANON pastebin
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:07:14 PM] rhcp[linux]: most of it was Flemmard's work and time.
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:07:39 PM] jbruchon: Then he deserves a lot of credit.
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:07:46 PM] jbruchon: I regret that I haven't had time 
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:08:27 PM] rhcp[linux]: why?
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:08:32 PM] rhcp[linux]: it was a ANON pastebin
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:08:35 PM] rhcp[linux]: with no credit no header
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:08:37 PM] rhcp[linux]: no nothing
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:08:43 PM] rhcp[linux]: we can credit "anonymous" for the help
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:08:49 PM] rhcp[linux]: If dalarian pms me
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:08:55 PM] rhcp[linux]: il talk to him
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:08:56 PM] rhcp[linux]: but w/e
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:09:13 PM] jbruchon: I have never used Pastebin =3
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:09:26 PM] jbruchon: btw, did you see my tweet today? LOL
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:09:30 PM] jbruchon: I thought you guys would love it.
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:10:45 PM] rhcp[linux]: nah
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:10:49 PM] rhcp[linux]: i havent been paying attention
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:10:55 PM] rhcp[linux]: im trying to deal with dalirian right now
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:10:59 PM] rhcp[linux]: im giving him a good option
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:12:47 PM] jbruchon: What's the deal with him?
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:15:06 PM] rhcp[linux]: since its +m
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:15:08 PM] rhcp[linux]: i can talk
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:15:16 PM] rhcp[linux]: anyway. Part of the code came from a ANON pastebin
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:15:20 PM] rhcp[linux]: which Pulser|Offline found
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:15:32 PM] rhcp[linux]: by doing siteastebin.com CYXXXXX
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:15:34 PM] rhcp[linux]: and boom this came up
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:15:38 PM] rhcp[linux]: well part anyway
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:15:56 PM] rhcp[linux]: Flemmard, turned that worthless crap into a working deamon + working multitouch
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:16:11 PM] rhcp[linux]: i mean you can see the pastebin. its in my logs someplace
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:16:17 PM] rhcp[linux]: it has no credits no nada
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:16:18 PM] rhcp[linux]: pure anon
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:16:26 PM] rhcp[linux]: no one owns it
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:16:28 PM] rhcp[linux]: so thus


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

RootzWiki should just close this project and not support such behavior. This is blatant theft and could probably result in legal action as far as the intent of releasing an alpha for the bounty goes. I am surprised Dalingrin can keep his composure, or the whole CM team for that matter. They have my full support, and in the coming moments a nice chunk of change to get them lunch/dinner for the evening. Disgusted.


----------



## L33t Masta (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree. He stole the code, he KNEW who's it was (based on the previous chat log I posted) and yet he tried to get away with stealing it with no credit to the CM team. Disgusting.


----------



## dreed75 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sure it violates a rootzwiki rule. Xda wouldn't even stand for that crap.


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

[09/06/2011 -:- 03:57:31 AM] rhcp[linux]: i hope it works
[09/06/2011 -:- 03:57:35 AM] rhcp[linux]: so we can get a video up
[09/06/2011 -:- 03:57:39 AM] rhcp[linux]: and ****ing pwn cm

Ummm, the point isn't to "pwn" anyone. You tried to make us think this was only to get android on tablets. The more I read, the more I hate the guy. Can we get an official word from someone from Rootz? They mention something in here about rootz being on their side, which I highly doubt is the case after this.

[09/06/2011 -:- 05:58:07 AM] rhcp[linux]: btw
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:58:13 AM] rhcp[linux]: I got a friend in webos-internals
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:58:15 AM] rhcp[linux]: working on wifi
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:58:30 AM] rhcp[linux]: his best friend ka60x or however you spell his nick. works with him at work
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:58:31 AM] Pulser: 
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:58:33 AM] rhcp[linux]: and hes part CM
[09/06/2011 -:- 05:58:38 AM] rhcp[linux]: hes willing to share info 

Whoever this "internal" person is should be pulled if this is the case.

[09/06/2011 -:- 06:25:39 AM] rhcp[linux]: https://twitter.com/#!/HPTouchDroid/status/111052330144772096
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:25:41 AM] rhcp[linux]: heheh
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:27:41 AM] Flemmard: needs some rewriting not to look like this code
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:27:42 AM] Flemmard: lol
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:28:11 AM] rhcp[linux]: get it 
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:28:14 AM] rhcp[linux]: when i wake up multi
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:28:15 AM] rhcp[linux]: 
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:28:20 AM] rhcp[linux]: lets ****ing KICK cm's ass
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:28:22 AM] rhcp[linux]: 
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:28:25 AM] rhcp[linux]: with their own code
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:28:26 AM] rhcp[linux]: LOL
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:28:35 AM] Flemmard: XD
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:28:37 AM] Flemmard: yea
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:29:01 AM] rhcp[linux]: in theory if tmzt didnt say shit
[09/06/2011 -:- 06:29:06 AM] rhcp[linux]: we could claim they stole it from us

Wow... Just wow. I am not snipping out ALL the good parts, but umm, if this isn't enough evidence that they need to be shunned, I don't know what is.

[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:20 PM] rhcp[linux]: Flemmard, tbh, I wouldnt give them shit
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:26 PM] rhcp[linux]: they were stupid enough to pastebin it public
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:27 PM] rhcp[linux]: 
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:35 PM] rhcp[linux]: they never gave us anthing
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:39 PM] fnj00: seriously tho Flemmard, GOOD ****ING JOB
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:40 PM] hazy|work: rhcp, they still own it
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:42 PM] rhcp[linux]: but BS backtalk
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:44 PM] Flemmard: 
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:50 PM] fnj00: that shit was fluid and tracked all 10 fingers no issues
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:53 PM] hazy|work: copyright on IP is applied at the time of writing
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:56 PM] rhcp[linux]: hazy|work, they own nothing without a Lic
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:40:57 PM] rhcp[linux]: 
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:41:07 PM] rhcp[linux]: and try to prove it was used
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:41:09 PM] rhcp[linux]: what a chatlog?
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:41:11 PM] rhcp[linux]: lol
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:41:18 PM] hazy|work: rhcp, yes they do own it without a licence
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:41:27 PM] rhcp[linux]: maybe they do. but what can they do
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:41:28 PM] rhcp[linux]: 0
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:41:51 PM] rhcp[linux]: anon pastebin
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:41:52 PM] rhcp[linux]: no names
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:41:57 PM] rhcp[linux]: i can say i wrote it
[09/06/2011 -:- 01:42:00 PM] rhcp[linux]: prove me wrong

Digging your own grave RHCP.


----------



## ryman (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh.... what a kind of challange is it if you guys do sth f***ing shit like this.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good enough for me. Leaving this thread, and I won't be back.


----------



## maninblackcp (Sep 7, 2011)

I like how he calls the stolen code worthless crap. As if being able to communicate with the hardware is worthless.


----------



## stimorol (Aug 23, 2011)

> [09/06/2011 -:- 06:54:43 PM] rhcp[linux]: im not an asshole


:androidwink:


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay folks, this is getting out of hand. I'm locking this thread for now until I'm instructed on how this is going to be handled or until somebody else takes this over.


----------

